
Show HN: Telegram bot to log your weight – open source with JSON API - ashleyhindle
https://github.com/ashleyhindle/weightlog
======
ashleyhindle
Would appreciate any thoughts on this, or the next steps which are:

/metric [type] command: to set how you want to send/receive the data /output
[type] command: the bot will send you your logs in table format, or graph
format

